# Espace stockage mail dans iPhone



## xxch (28 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPhone 5S avec iOS 13.3.3.
L'application Mail occupe près de 700Mo. Je voulais supprimer tous mes mails. Je pense avoir réussi. J'ai vidé la corbeille. Et là... je vois que Mail occupe plus d'espace qu'avant !!!
En ultime recours je supprime Mail dont je ne me sers quasi jamais. Et je vois qu'il y a toujours 1,3Go d'utilisé par Mail !
Je n'y comprends plus rien.

Quand j'utilise iTunes, il n'y a plus les Apps. Et la barre de stockage m'indique 14Go de dispo. Mais mon iPhone me dit qu'il ne reste que 800Mo.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------

